# Is it necessary to change the Hard Drive for bad Health Warning from Crystal & to which One?



## coldhart (Dec 5, 2015)

One of my HDD showing bad health from Crystal Disk Info. so is it necessary to change the HDD.

*oi66.tinypic.com/2ppzyjd.jpg

So I wanna Buy 4 TB HDD so which one should i choose? After googling alot i chose following two HDD's due to reliability.

WD Red NAS Hard Disk WD40EFRX 
Seagate NAS HDD ST4000VN000 4TB

im more inclined toward seagate because im using them for very long time but ready to move on for better option
Feel free to suggest any other if thats best choice
is it worth to pay extra penny for Western Digital Re WD4000FYYZ or any other

Purpose
Data Dumping ( Blue ray Movies )

As long as hdd speedy enough to play BR movies im all happy.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 6, 2015)

Go with WD Red NAS Hard Disk WD40EFRXas it is more reliable than Seagate.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 6, 2015)

Yes, It is necessary to change your HDD from my experience. I had tried to use a HDD with bad sectors a few years back and it was really a terrible experience. Storage is cheap. Get a new HDD and stay happy.


----------



## Flash (Dec 6, 2015)

Do you hear "Clicking" sounds when data is being read from the Seagate 1TB drive? Coz, that's the first indication that hdd is being damaged.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi coldhart ,

I agree with all the users here:

First of all I will suggest you to backup all the important data you have on this drive. 

As per your need, I suggest you  to go with the WD Black because it is best for gaming and for video streaming. Basically if all you want high speed with the capacity, then WD Black is recommend for use.

In simple words 

WD Black = Speed/high-end use, extended warranty.

For more detail about WD Black, please refer below link.

WD Black Desktop Storage - Internal Hard Drive | Western Digital .

These are pure performance drives, all about speed. Their top speed for streaming isn't that much further ahead than a blue drive, but the main difference comes from it being generally more responsive. Basically if all you want is speed, but you can't afford an SSD with the capacity you need, then WD Blacks are for you. A good value gaming system can do well with an affordable SSD for OS and a few other bits and pieces you can fit, with a WD Black as your main drive for your games, for example by moving your Steam folder onto it, giving you good all round performance and capacity.


Hope it helps.


----------

